# Board size/ stance



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi I have been boarding for 11 years although only been for a week a year tops. 

In my first 4 years I used boards supplied by hire shops on the resorts. The guy in Scotland gave me a 161 killerloop in 1999. In 2000 in Chamonix I was given a 163 rossignol with a very narrow waist. In Andorra in 2001 i was given a 163 Nidecker slightly wider. I eventually ended up buying a 163 Nidecker as it improved my riding. In 2005 I decided to buy a 164 Wide Burton Cruzer, this board took my riding to a new level. But I was forced to sell it on Ebay in 2006 due to losing my job. I was asked to go to Scotland again last Feb and in haste bought a Nitro 164. 

I would like to ask some advice on all aspects of sizing and stance width, I am in a position to buy a decent board now and want to spend all next season in Switzerland. 

I am 6' 2" or 188cm. My shoulders are 20.5' wide. My weight is 15st or 95.4 KG. My feet are UK11 (US12)

I currently have my stance width at 23". Goofy -10 left, =15 right. I don't really hit the park, mainly just all mountain riding. I am wondering if my stance is too wide and if I should try different size board? My chin is 165cm from the floor. 

Any tips much appreciated, as I have mentioned in another thread I have been making a concious effort recently to become aware of my habits and correct them, and now want advice on a board and setup.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Stance width and binding angles are personal preference. 
Your current stance sounds normal but do what feels best for you.
Try messing with your stance and angles and hop around on some carpet to give yourself an idea on what feels the best. You can also bring a screwdriver to the mountain and adjust your angles and width in between runs. This is kind of annoying but definitely worth it because once you find the setup that clicks your problems will be solved.

What kind of a Nitro are you riding?

The length is on the larger end but will fine for freeriding. If you are planning on getting into the park you may want to look into a shorter, more flexible park board, maybe something around a 157.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks GC24 for reply. So is 164 too long for someone of my height? I always thought chin height, but maybe I was wrong. It does feel very fast!!! It is a nitro all-terrain series, was only £60 from Ebay, I am thinking of getting a Burton Mayhem. Does a 23" stance width sound ok then for 20 inch shoulders?? I would love to experiment with this stuff but live in sunny England!! I suppose I could go to Chill-Factor and mess about. (Indoor slope)


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

snowprofessor had a blurb about measuring from knee cap to floor and that is roughly your stance, but like everyone else has said its a personal preference, i run 21.5 stance, with 15 15 duck stance, but that works for me, take a screwdriver with you to the slope and spend the day. 

now where is the rum?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Jonboy said:


> Thanks GC24 for reply. So is 164 too long for someone of my height? I always thought chin height, but maybe I was wrong. It does feel very fast!!! It is a nitro all-terrain series, was only £60 from Ebay, I am thinking of getting a Burton Mayhem. Does a 23" stance width sound ok then for 20 inch shoulders?? I would love to experiment with this stuff but live in sunny England!! I suppose I could go to Chill-Factor and mess about. (Indoor slope)


Just so you know board length is determined by weight not height. Like I said earlier your board is fine, but if you want to start riding park you will probably want something shorter for spinning and rails. 
I'm only 5'9" and rock a 23" stance. Its all personal preference.
If you cant make it out to a Mt. and you want to dial in your stance, strap in in your living room and start hopping around and try to simulate the body movements you would make on the mountain to find out what is most comfortable for you.

Honestly, I think that you are over thinking all of this. Get out there and go shred and you will discover over time what setup YOU like the best.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Board size*

Here's some sizing/width info.


----------

